

Seeing Circles, Sines and Signals – A DSP Primer - sytelus
http://jackschaedler.github.io/circles-sines-signals/

======
robmiller
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131706)

------
jdcal
Figure 1 on sound.html seems wrong. Consider the vibration speed slider. The
waves have a given wavelength and speed of travel. Slide to get e.g. a faster
vibration speed. The speed of travel should not change, but the wavelength
should change. The demo has the opposite: the wavelength remains constant but
the speed of travel increases.

